# Good Luck Team USA - Porec World Cup



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck Team USA. We're doing the 10 chant...10...10..10...10...10...10...
Have a safe trip.

GO TEAM USA!!!!!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Porec*

Go Team USA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm super excited to see the results coming in for the 2010 World Cups! Who is representing the USA next week?


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*World Cup*

I'am a aussie you have got some dam good shooter over there we will have to lift our game to deat you so good luck everybody:shade:


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

The US has a full team of 4 each RM, RW, CM, CW
Participant list at www.archery.org

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/World Cup/2010 Events/0427_Porec_Participants_List.pdf


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Wouldn't mind Germany or the US shooters winning some World Cup medals! The German team looks strong this year, with Stefan Rohrberg the reigning European Indoor Champion in men's recurve, Karina Winter World Indoor Champion in women's recurve, and the German women's compound team ranked 4th after Russia, Mexico and the USA. Here's the lineup:

Women's Recurve 
Veronika Haidn-Tschalova (Deggendorf)
Elena Richter (Berlin)
Susanne Poßner (Berlin)
Karina Winter (Berlin) 

Men's Recurve
Florian Floto (Braunschweig)
Daniel Hartmann (Röthenbach)
Rafael Poppenburg (Warendorf)
Sebastian Rohrberg (Langwedel) 

Women's Compound 
Dorith Landesfeind (Felsberg)
Melanie Mikala (Karlsbad)
Andrea Weihe (Saalfeld) 

Men's Compound
Robert Abstreiter (Altdorf)
Marcus Laube (Seelze)
Paul Titscher (Braunschweig)


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> Wouldn't mind Germany or the US shooters winning some World Cup medals! The German team looks strong this year, with Stefan Rohrberg the reigning European Indoor Champion in men's recurve, Karina Winter World Indoor Champion in women's recurve, and the German women's compound team ranked 4th after Russia, Mexico and the USA. Here's the lineup:
> 
> Women's Recurve
> Veronika Haidn-Tschalova (Deggendorf)
> ...


BTW, I saw Florian Floto shoot the best OR match I have ever witnessed in Mexico at the Junior World Championships. On his first arrow he shot through the clicker and shot a miss. He proceeded to reel off 11 straight 10's only to loose by one in the end. Yes, he shot a 110 with a miss and lost by one. Of course with the set system, he would have won. My son shot against him twice over the years.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> Good Luck Team USA. We're doing the 10 chant...10...10..10...10...10...10...
> Have a safe trip.
> 
> GO TEAM USA!!!!!!


DITTO. Wishing you guys the very best!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Did everyone get in yet with all their equipment. I know Cousins, Jamie, Erika and maybe another were in Redding as of Sunday. Hope all made it in with all their equipment.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I think everyone's equipment made it. Everyone in Brady's group had theirs, but they left Saturday. He did say it's been a little cloudy and rainy though. Robby Beyer has been on twitter with quick updates.

http://twitter.com/usaarchery

Good Luck Team USA in your qualifications. No sleep tonight for us, well for me anyways!


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

New European record for Michele Frangilli with 686!

Amazing return to the high level!


----------



## NJ Lady Archer (Feb 24, 2005)

Recurve Women Final

Jenny Nichols 7th
Khatuna Lorig 14th
Heather Koehl 66th
Kristin Braun 70th

Recurve Men (Last live score. I think these were final. Results page would not open)

Brady Ellison 7th
Jake Kaminski 11th
Vic Wunderle 24th
Jacob Wukie 34th


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Proud to confirm that my son has scored this morning the new European Record for 70 mt round with 686 (339+347). Previous record was 685 also scored by him in Porec in May 2002. 

Full Results are on FITA web site at:
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2010/10_WCup_CRO/IQRRM.pdf

Compound qualification round is running now.

p.s: ACE's rule again !


----------



## NJ Lady Archer (Feb 24, 2005)

At the half way mark in qualifications:

Dave Cousins 2, Rodger Willett 4, Reo Wilde 5, Braden Gellenthein 8

Erika Anschutz 2, Brittany Lorenti 6, Jamie VanNatta 7, Diane Watson 28


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> p.s: ACE's rule again !


That's interesting!

Congratulations to Michele (and to a proud father). - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, Vittorio, please pass along my congratulations to Michele as well. 

I still believe that ACE's are a better arrow than X10's. At least for some archers. I had better success with them than X10's.

John.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, great scores, Michele is ready for London.
And why is the move from Nano back to ACE?

jx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

The Men's Recurve link on the FITA site seems to be glitched atm. Here's the right one:
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2010/10_WCup_CRO/IQRRM.pdf


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Live info here....

http://www.archery.org/LiveInfo/


----------



## NJ Lady Archer (Feb 24, 2005)

Compound qualifications final:

Reo Wilde 2, Braden Gellenthein 3, Dave Cousins 5, Rodger Willett 6 
Jamie VanNatta 2, Erika Anschutz 3, Brittany Lorenti 21, Diane Watson 26


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

NJ Lady Archer said:


> Compound qualifications final:
> 
> Reo Wilde 2, Braden Gellenthein 3, Dave Cousins 5, Rodger Willett 6
> Jamie VanNatta 2, Erika Anschutz 3, Brittany Lorenti 21, Diane Watson 26


Who got first in each division?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Sighting In said:


> Who got first in each division?


1st place 


Recurve men Champia Mangal Singh India 686
Recurve women Mospinek Justyna Poland 648
Compound men Elzinga Peter Nederlands 707
Compound women Loginova Albina Russia 689


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

BRADY AND VIC IN GOLD MEDAL MATCH!!!!!!! HOLY COW!!!

GO TEAM USA

Thank You Braden and Robby for the twitter updates. So much faster than fITA. 

Now for mixed teams. Then Compound Elims. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> brady and vic in gold medal match!!!!!!! Holy cow!!!
> 
> Go team usa
> 
> ...


fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

And congrats to Jake and Wukie as well. It looks like those boys did some excellent shooting.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow! It's been a good day so far....

Brady and Vic will be shooting for Individual Gold
Brady and Jenny will be shooting for Mixed Team Gold

Reo and Jamie won Bronze in Mixed Team - Compound.

Nice shooting today by all our Recurvers.

Good Luck to our Compounders in their elimination rounds.

We are proud of all of you.

GO TEAM USA!!!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's great to hear! Glad the USA is making a good showing!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

interesting that although michele frangili shot a new european record score of 686 for the double 70M in the qualifying he was only ranked 2nd to champia singh mangal of india who also shot the same score but had more 10's and X's....

IIRC the world record score is 687 so they were only 1 point shy of tying it...

great shooting from both archers!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congrat's to Brady and Vic for an all-U.S. men's recurve final. Not sure when the last time that happened at an international event, but it has to have been a while now...

Men's recurvers all should be proud for some real quality shooting. 

Congrat's to Brady and Jenny too. I'm not surprised. That's a tough team. Glad they're ours! 

Good job guys. Well done.

John.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> interesting that although michele frangili shot a new european record score of 686 for the double 70M in the qualifying he was only ranked 2nd to champia singh mangal of india who also shot the same score but had more 10's and X's....
> 
> IIRC the world record score is 687 so they were only 1 point shy of tying it...
> 
> great shooting from both archers!!


These kind of scores can only be reached few times in the life of an archer. 
Michele shot the European record (and Olympic Record) in Atalanta in 1996 with 684. But, the world record was belonging to a Korean with 685. Then, he added one point to the record bringing it to 685 six years after, in 2002, and the world record was still 685. IM shot new world record at 687 in 2004 in Athens, but the qualificaiton round of th eOlympic games was helt before the opening ceremony of the games, so it did not count as Olympic record, that remained 684. Yesterday, 8 yers after, Michele has added another point... 
easy forecast says he will shoot one point more in 2020 ...
Champia 686 of course deseve same respect. Surely the second best score ever from an Asian archer. 
For those that miss the relationship, 686 in 70 mt round is equivalent or even a little bit more difficult than 1372 in FITA round...

By the way, none of the top 6 RM archers in qualification is going to the finals ....


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Looking forward to coverage of the finals at the marina. How great is it that finals can take place in such great and public places!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> By the way, none of the top 6 RM archers in qualification is going to the finals ....


Victims of the nefarious "set" system, no doubt... 

Again, congrat's to Michele. Good to see him in top form once again. Care to share details of his equipment? I have no idea what he's shooting these days. Back to the BEST Zenit is he?

John.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

#1 Peter Elzinga was knocked off by #64 Vladimir Bartol in CM 

Cuz and Reo are all still in it.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> Looking forward to coverage of the finals at the marina. How great is it that finals can take place in such great and public places!


The archerytv coverage on youtube has been great for past events. I'm looking forward to seeing the same for 2010.


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wow*

Vic vs Brady in the Gold Metal Match!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Reo won his match - on to the semi's.

Cuz lost.

Erica A won - on to the semi's.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Victims of the nefarious "set" system, no doubt...
> 
> Again, congrat's to Michele. Good to see him in top form once again. Care to share details of his equipment? I have no idea what he's shooting these days. Back to the BEST Zenit is he?
> 
> John.


Best Zenit 25" riser
Kaya V-perf 70/44 limbs
D.A. Galileo Slim (16 mm diameter only) long and short rods
Axcel sight
BCY 8125 self made string
ARE rest
Beiter plunger and clicker
Easton ACE 430, 125 gr one piece Easton (out of production) steel points, Beiter hevy IN nocks, 2 13/16 Spin Wing vanes. 
Self made tab
Self made ball grip 

Riser, grip, plunger, cliker, Tab and arrows are exactly same as used in 2002 to shot 685 also in Porec. Differencies are limbs (were Samick Ultra Carbon in 2002), sight (was Spigarelli) and stabilizers (were Best Mercury in 2002). String material I don't remember 

A picture from end April to summarize:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Impressive scores and grats to Vic/Brady.

Vittorio, how much can you tell us about the Kaya limbs? How do they compare to the WinWin Innos?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Our two compound teams are in the finals

The men's recurve team won their first match (223-208 over the Russian Federation) and then out to #6 china (224-220)

Women went out in the first round (204 to 201) to Germany (#7 Seed)


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USA archers from all four categories in the medal matches.

In the team medal matches:
Mixed Compound: Jamie and Reo
Mixed Recurve: Jenny and Brady
Compound Women: Diane, Jamie and Erika
Compound Men: Dave, Braden and Reo

In the Individual medal matches: Erika, Reo, Brady, Vic.

Something for USAA fans in every category to watch! Go TEAM USA Go!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

USA Compound Women - Silver
USA Compound Men - Gold
USA Recurve Mixed - Gold

Congrats to you all!

Good luck to all our USA archers in the Individual matches.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

excellent results for the USA-and of course the USA is guaranteed gold and silver in the men's recurve:thumbs_up


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Brady!! Big win.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:set1_applaud: :usa2:

:izza:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, indeed big congrat's to Brady. Well done once again. And great job Vic too. Congrat's also to Brady and Jenny. That's what world class archers are supposed to do - win international events. Nice job!

Great showing by team USA.

John.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Vittorio, In the picture, who are the two little guys behing the bush eyeballing you. Could it be some :idea1:international spies.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Way to go Team USA!*

Way to go Team USA!
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/05/0...n-two-times-golden-at-world-cup-stage-1/35895


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

azarcherymom said:


> Good Luck Team USA. We're doing the 10 chant...10...10..10...10...10...10...
> Have a safe trip.
> 
> GO TEAM USA!!!!!!


It seems to have worked for Brady and Vic!! well done chaps and Brady keep'em coming because to shoot a pink bow you've got to be **BLEEP**ing good, good lad.


Hang about what am I saying they are Americans I'm a Brit 

Oh yes NOOO Booo!!! 

Come on GB!!!


To be Honest I don't mind if Brady cleans up this year he's shooting for a good cause and we should do all we can to support him.

I wish him all the best he's a :star:


----------

